# Hairless Mice



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I have one hairless doe who had a couple litters but I do not think she produced milk as both litters perished within 24 - 48 hours. I also have a buck, who is texel and carries hairless. He was never able to impregnate the hairless doe but did have a few litters with other does. I bred siblings of one of his litters and ended up with two mice who shed out their entire coat (one male and one female) at about 3-4 weeks of age. But by the time they were 6 weeks they've grown back in a coat and now they look completely normal coated. What the heck? How do I get hairless adults? Do they just carry hairless? Should I be breeding them together? I've read different things about inbreeding.. Their parents were siblings.. 
The female Hairless adult I have I won't breed any more because she just can't keep a litter alive and is too old now anyway. The male is also older and has pretty much been retired from breeding.
I don't know... I am hoping I can get some hairless and outcross to some of my other lines and get a good healthy line of hairless. I am just confused about these youngsters who seemed promising and now are very furry!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The doe you got from me was born hairless, became a fuzzy hairless. She had weird partial hair loss in patches, mostly on the head. I know next to nothing about the genetics or how to breed, but I do know that it's almost impossible to predict if, when, or where hair appears and disappears on this type of coat.


----------

